# can anyone tell me a bit about Kayak fishing in Townsville?



## jhbc123 (Oct 4, 2012)

Might be re-locating to Townsville next year.....keen to find out a bit about the kayak fishing prospects up there. My son's in the Armed forces, based in Townsville. Reckons that it's would be "selective" , ie. some places you're just better off not using a kayak. Anyone shed some light?


----------



## Frocklizard (Aug 19, 2010)

Head over to KFDU and get in contact with Ian northqueensland kayak tours he'll be able to help you


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2014)

That's good advice. Follow it. Send your PM (personal message) at KFDU to the following:

nqkayaktours


----------



## jhbc123 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks mate. I will do that.


----------

